# available for sub work



## ChipsEarthWorks (Nov 25, 2003)

any one need some help or a sub in conn southwest side of the state let me know 203-650-3090. I am available and ready to work


----------



## all seasons (Nov 1, 2004)

*backup*

i tried to pm you as you had responded to my post but it turns out that im too new to pm anyone yet.check out my original post when you have a chance. thanx


----------



## plowed (Nov 30, 2001)

Where in South West CT are you? I may need one more truck for this season.


----------



## ChipsEarthWorks (Nov 25, 2003)

shelton just south of you pm me if you need help hope to here from you :waving:


----------



## plowed (Nov 30, 2001)

We'll be in Ridgefield. Shelton is quite a ways out.


----------

